# Green Huffy Radio bike anything



## PackRatBikes (Oct 29, 2017)

Anything Green Radiobike! Chainguard and Power/Pak would be ideal! Thanks Cabers! Follow me on Facebook also @PackRatChicago


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2017)

maybe @old hotrod


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 29, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> maybe @old hotrod



Yeah @tripple3, no parts only complete bike...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

